# Making of a Leica M9-P



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2012)

$25K for B&W  

https://vimeo.com/41869140


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 11, 2012)

Awesome attention to detail, and hand craftsmanship. Too bad I can't afford one


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2012)

25,000$ - 1 Leica M9-P hermes edition

or 

4x Canon 1Dx's 8)


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jul 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 25,000$ - 1 Leica M9-P hermes edition
> 
> or
> 
> 4x Canon 1Dx's 8)



Not really: in the video they show the big set - over 50.000 $ ... the 25.000 $ set is body only + one lens (Sumilux) not the whole set with 3 lenses... so its like a whole Canon lens set (600mm 400mm 300mm etc ... ) + 2 1DX ;-)


----------



## chito (Jul 11, 2012)

I wonder what camera they used to film it


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 25,000$ - 1 Leica M9-P hermes edition
> 
> or
> 
> 4x Canon 1Dx's 8)


When you put it that way, it doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## hpmuc (Jul 11, 2012)

Nah, sorry. That doesn't impress me. I expected the making of the Leica, not some exterior leather work. I would take an M9-P even it was wrapped in newspaper because it is a great camera but certainly not because of the bag it is in.


----------



## DanielW (Jul 12, 2012)

@ hpmuc
Can't help but wonder what kind of news one would read on such a newspaper...
"Husband gets killed by mad wife after selling car to buy camera: 'he would put all those toys before our marriage'."


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

hpmuc said:


> Nah, sorry. That doesn't impress me. I expected the making of the Leica, not some exterior leather work. I would take an M9-P even it was wrapped in newspaper because it is a great camera but certainly not because of the bag it is in.


The type of people that drop $25K or 50K on one want a status symbol, and that bag is part of it.
I sold my Hasselblad last year on ebay, and the original leather Hasselblad case went for as much as the camera body.


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 12, 2012)

Lemme go check refi rates


----------



## RunAndGun (Jul 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The type of people that drop $25K or 50K on one want a status symbol, and that bag is part of it.[/b]
> I sold my Hasselblad last year on ebay, and the original leather Hasselblad case went for as much as the camera body.



You beat me to it...


----------



## gmrza (Jul 12, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> hpmuc said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, sorry. That doesn't impress me. I expected the making of the Leica, not some exterior leather work. I would take an M9-P even it was wrapped in newspaper because it is a great camera but certainly not because of the bag it is in.
> ...



I'm not an aesthete, apart from having the view that form should follow function. From a purist technical point of view, the Hermes bag adds little value, and most probably LowePro would be able to provide something more functional. I have to admit, I see this as purely cashing in on the luxury goods market, in the same way that Mont Blanc has, rather than in providing a technically superior product which meets a specific functional requirement.

(Not that there is anything ethically wrong with tapping into the luxury goods/services market ... isn't that what many portrait photographers do?)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2012)

gmrza said:


> I'm not an aesthete, apart from having the view that form should follow function. From a purist technical point of view, the Hermes bag adds little value, and most probably LowePro would be able to provide something more functional. I have to admit, I see this as purely cashing in on the luxury goods market, in the same way that Mont Blanc has, rather than in providing a technically superior product which meets a specific functional requirement.
> 
> (Not that there is anything ethically wrong with tapping into the luxury goods/services market ... isn't that what many portrait photographers do?)


 
Being a technical person, I don't purchase gear just for the big name or for status, but for function and value or suitability for the job, but some see it as a ultimate status symbol to show off that they can afford one, I guess.


----------



## Wild (Jul 12, 2012)

Finally a "how-it's-made" video without annoying music or voice overs. Just let the work speak for itself. Really enjoyed the video.


----------



## vuilang (Jul 12, 2012)

yes,, i see there are details,, craftmanship... etc.... TO ME: (I take it like a piece of $H~t).. a mass manufactured camera that reliable, excel in IQ and functionality is all it matter. However this leica probably isnt aimed to use to take photos, but have it in museum cases.
anyway, Bottom line is: i would rather have 5d3 (1dx is 2x value of that m9p to me)..


----------



## albron00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Excellent video!

I was wondering if people who buys those cameras, do they know how to take pictures?

You can buy fast car...
You can buy driving license...
Can you buy "how to drive"?


----------



## dryanparker (Jul 12, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> 25,000$ - 1 Leica M9-P hermes edition
> 
> or
> 
> 4x Canon 1Dx's 8)



Let's not miss the point here.

Those who are interested in this amazing camera can pretty well afford it. That includes 4x 1D-X and every lens Canon makes...in addition to the Leica. It's not about functionality, IQ or ISO performance.

This is about appreciating the craftsmanship of something extraordinary and having the means to enjoy it. A classic Ferrari, a Patek Philippe timepiece, a Leica limited release. It's not about the cost; it's about living life in a fulfilling way...whatever that means to you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 12, 2012)

dryanparker said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 25,000$ - 1 Leica M9-P hermes edition
> ...



I suppose, Might as well throw in the 10,000$ 50mm 0.95 as well.


----------

